# Tool List...



## bengie (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't find my by-laws. Does anyone off hand, have a tool list for ibew local #5 (pittsburgh) ???

Thanks from a local brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd like to know too!!


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't think there are many tool lists posted online, I looked for various local's tool lists a few years back and only found a couple.

The main thing you need to find out is if your local's bylaws have a maximum or minimum. Some locals will require a minimum, that means there are tools that you need to have, you can have more, but the contractor can't require you to bring anything that isn't on the list. Other locals have a maximum, that means that you can't bring anything that isn't on the list, even if you want to.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have some IBEW tool lists I got from agreements I collected on the hard drive of a computer I haven't had turned on in years. I'm sure that I don't have local 5's, though. 

I did notice a trend, though, is that all the ones I collected specifically prohibited ladders, power tools, and vehicles unless there was a specific written lease agreement on these items between the contractor and the member. 

Most seemed to be minimum tool lists, but others clearly stated that the tool list was to be strictly adhered to. All of them had items on the required list that were designated as items to be replaced by the contractor when worn, but they were reasonable things that typically are designed to wear as you use them (pencils, files, blades, etc.). Oddly, you'll still find a Wiggy and a continuity light on many tool lists, even though they are not Cat rated items.


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I did notice a trend, though, is that all the ones I collected specifically prohibited ladders, power tools, and vehicles unless there was a specific written lease agreement on these items between the contractor and the member.


 My local prohibits power tools completely, but you can use your vehicle if you chose, as long as the contractor doesn't demand it.


> Oddly, you'll still find a Wiggy and a continuity light on many tool lists, even though they are not Cat rated items.


My local has both on the tool list, a Wiggy equivalent and a flashlight/continuity tester.

Just goes to show how no two local tool lists are the same.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have mine on my desk... ill post both of them later.


----------

